# Geo The Chinchilla



## SilentNinja (Dec 31, 2009)

Dont think i have posted anything in this section yet! Thought i would share this video... its my chinchilla called Geo... made a little video of her playing around in my room, it was to show STP but i thought i would post it here and share with everyone else as well.

YouTube - Geo The Chinchilla - In HD


----------



## Murray (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the video, she is so cute! I have heard that chinchilla's make nice pets. They are certainly very cute.


----------



## Andy (Dec 31, 2009)

She is so cute. I love when they roll in the sand. Why do they do that anyway? I think I was told it was for cleaning? Is that true? I was waiting for her to go rogue and bite your hand off!  lol I'm so scared of their teeth. Your room looks pretty funky. :goodjob:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2009)

I've never seen one before. Kind of like a cross between a guinea pig, a rabbit, and a giant hamster.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2009)

STP said:


> I love when they roll in the sand. Why do they do that anyway? I think I was told it was for cleaning? Is that true?



Could it be scent marking?


----------



## Andy (Dec 31, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Could it be scent marking?



Orrr ridding themselves of scent because they are hunted as well as for their fur?


----------



## Domo (Dec 31, 2009)

That is the coolest thing ever! I wish i could have one.


----------



## Andy (Dec 31, 2009)

STP said:


> Orrr ridding themselves of scent because they are hunted as well as for their fur?



lol Does that mean the same thing?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2009)

No, it means the opposite. I was thinking of how dogs both mark their territory with their scent and roll in other scents for reasons that were never clear to me. Either way, it has to do with announcing their presence to rivals.

What you suggested would be hiding their presence from other animals.


----------



## SilentNinja (Jan 1, 2010)

hellloooo

no its just to clean their fur to keep it clean and healthy and silky, they cant get water near their fur because of the oil in their fur or something and it would damage the fur. Dust bath is natural for them, she has to get one everyday lol.

She is really clever as well i call her name and she runs to me and begs for a treat ( raisen ) lol


----------



## SilentNinja (Jul 9, 2010)

I made a new Geo viddy the other day...  here is the linky YouTube - Geo 2010


----------

